# Syringe in chest



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if this will work, but here is a suggestion that you could try. Get yourself some rigid wire that will fit into the syringe, and then make a "stand" with it that will hold the syringe at the angle you want. Attach this to your skin with liquid latex. I don't know if you have a Party City or a Halloween store in your area, but they should have what you need.
Hope this helps,
Pat


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Go rent the SAW2 DVD. In the extras they show how they did the pit of hypodermic needles scene. This may give you an idea.



star_dust_fae said:


> hey! anyone have any ideas on how to get a fake syringe to adhere to my chest without anything really being seen on the skin? i know something is going to show...but i need an idea other than duct tape!! thanks!


----------



## SJP (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I have dressed up as Mia from Pulp Fiction for Halloween before and this is how I did the syringe in the chest:

I took the needle off and pushed the end of the syringe (the bit where the needle was) through the loop end of a long hair pin (so that the hair pin and the syringe are at right angles). Then I threaded the hair pin through the lace trim of my singlet.

I hope you can understand that!! It worked really well, everyone wanted to know how I did it. The hair pin wasn't totally invisible, but it wasn't immediately obvious how the syringe was attached.


----------

